# Conny — Short For Conservatism



## Flanders

*I am not ashamed to admit that I was madly in to love with Sarah Palin while the marriage lasted. Sad to say, I decided to divorce Sarah even though she will always have a place in my heart. *

_ Where have you gone, Sarah Palin? The woman who just endorsed Donald Trump is not the rogue conservative I knew in 2008
    NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
    Tuesday, January 19, 2016, 5:00 PM
    BY S.E. Cupp_

S.E. Cupp: Where have you gone, Sarah Palin?

*The divorce will be messy because I intend to fight to the death for custody of our child —— Conservatism. Children always suffer the most in a divorce. So I expect that Conny will bear the scars for decades to come, but not as many, nor as ugly, as the scars little Conny will get if Donald Trump gets his hands on my child.*

*NOTE: Ted Cruz credits Sarah with his election to the Senate. In those days Sarah was the Queen of the newly born Tea Party Movement. That makes Sarah’s shoddy affair with Donald Trump all the more puzzling.  

I do not know when Sarah began sleeping around. But then the spouse is always the last one to find out. That Sarah hopped in bed with Donald Trump is the unkindest cut of all. Up until a few days ago the media was running a con game on Tea Party conservatives by painting Trump as a wacko conservative. That was supposed to tell every conservative “Vote for Trump because media hates him.” When it looked like a true conservative, Ted Cruz, was going to win all of the marbles the government’s media dropped the mask and openly embraced Trump who came bearing gifts for the Washington establishment from the day he announced his candidacy. 

Parenthetically, I always said Ted Cruz had two flaws that I could live with:

1. He is a US Senator.

2. Cruz winning the presidency legitimates the Chicago sewer rat’s ineligibility. *

_Asked if he thought Cruz was eligible, Corsi said that according to the "Vattel standard" – outlined in Emmerich Vattel's influential 1758 treatise – Cruz doesn't qualify. Vattel, who Corsi contends was a source for the Founding Fathers, defined "natural born" as having been born on the country's soil to two citizen parents.

            Fox News star confronts WND on presidential race
            Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 01/19/2016 @ 7:17 pm_

Fox News star confronts WND on presidential race 

*Finally, Chester A. Arthur (1829- 1886) got away with it; the sewer rat is getting away with it, but I am betting that the establishment will find a way to deny Ted Cruz.  

p.s. Tea Partiers are back to square one. Concentrate on electing conservatives to Congress so they are strong enough to shove the rigid rod of reality right up the rear end of the sewer rat’s replacement should he or she be a clone. *


----------



## JakeStarkey

The assessment recognizes reality.

Trump is not a conservative.

Palin has betrayed conservatism.

Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.

American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JakeStarkey said:


> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.



Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.

BTW, I'm not a conservative either.


----------



## Iceweasel

If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
Click to expand...

You are clearly not a constitutionalist either.  I am a moderate Republican who now sees a strong possibility for a Kasich Rubio ticket at a brokered convention.


----------



## NYcarbineer

JakeStarkey said:


> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.



Palin has a history of disregarding actual political positions in her endorsements.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
Click to expand...

So what are you?


----------



## IcebergSlim

Flanders said:


> *I am not ashamed to admit that I was madly in to love with Sarah Palin while the marriage lasted. Sad to say, I decided to divorce Sarah even though she will always have a place in my heart. *
> 
> _ Where have you gone, Sarah Palin? The woman who just endorsed Donald Trump is not the rogue conservative I knew in 2008
> NEW YORK DAILY NEWS
> Tuesday, January 19, 2016, 5:00 PM
> BY S.E. Cupp_
> 
> S.E. Cupp: Where have you gone, Sarah Palin?
> 
> *The divorce will be messy because I intend to fight to the death for custody of our child —— Conservatism. Children always suffer the most in a divorce. So I expect that Conny will bear the scars for decades to come, but not as many, nor as ugly, as the scars little Conny will get if Donald Trump gets his hands on my child.*
> 
> *NOTE: Ted Cruz credits Sarah with his election to the Senate. In those days Sarah was the Queen of the newly born Tea Party Movement. That makes Sarah’s shoddy affair with Donald Trump all the more puzzling.
> 
> I do not know when Sarah began sleeping around. But then the spouse is always the last one to find out. That Sarah hopped in bed with Donald Trump is the unkindest cut of all. Up until a few days ago the media was running a con game on Tea Party conservatives by painting Trump as a wacko conservative. That was supposed to tell every conservative “Vote for Trump because media hates him.” When it looked like a true conservative, Ted Cruz, was going to win all of the marbles the government’s media dropped the mask and openly embraced Trump who came bearing gifts for the Washington establishment from the day he announced his candidacy.
> 
> Parenthetically, I always said Ted Cruz had two flaws that I could live with:
> 
> 1. He is a US Senator.
> 
> 2. Cruz winning the presidency legitimates the Chicago sewer rat’s ineligibility. *
> 
> _Asked if he thought Cruz was eligible, Corsi said that according to the "Vattel standard" – outlined in Emmerich Vattel's influential 1758 treatise – Cruz doesn't qualify. Vattel, who Corsi contends was a source for the Founding Fathers, defined "natural born" as having been born on the country's soil to two citizen parents.
> 
> Fox News star confronts WND on presidential race
> Posted By -NO AUTHOR- On 01/19/2016 @ 7:17 pm_
> 
> Fox News star confronts WND on presidential race
> 
> *Finally, Chester A. Arthur (1829- 1886) got away with it; the sewer rat is getting away with it, but I am betting that the establishment will find a way to deny Ted Cruz.
> 
> p.s. Tea Partiers are back to square one. Concentrate on electing conservatives to Congress so they are strong enough to shove the rigid rod of reality right up the rear end of the sewer rat’s replacement should he or she be a clone. *



Who was the last POTUS to adequately reflect your values?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly not a constitutionalist either.  I am a moderate Republican who now sees a strong possibility for a Kasich Rubio ticket at a brokered convention.
Click to expand...


You're a Democrat, or at least of that mindset whether branded or not.

I am a liberal in the classic definition, and an originalist where concerns the Constitution.  All my posts clearly reflect that.

If Trump continues his steamroll, you won't see a brokered convention.


----------



## JakeStarkey

IcebergSlim said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you?
Click to expand...

Mistakenly thinks he is an originalist and  constitutionalist.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clearly not a constitutionalist either.  I am a moderate Republican who now sees a strong possibility for a Kasich Rubio ticket at a brokered convention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're a Democrat, or at least of that mindset whether branded or not.
> 
> I am a liberal in the classic definition, and an originalist where concerns the Constitution.  All my posts clearly reflect that.
> 
> If Trump continues his steamroll, you won't see a brokered convention.
Click to expand...

Classically liberal you are not.  That you misbrand yourself as well as me is your problem that you will have to overcome by yourself..


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

IcebergSlim said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you?
Click to expand...


#9


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JakeStarkey said:


> Classically liberal you are not.  That you misbrand yourself as well as me is your problem that you will have to overcome by yourself..



You are still wrong.  It must be habitual with you, which explains much.

Show how I am not.  Be specific.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #9
Click to expand...

#11


----------



## JakeStarkey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Classically liberal you are not.  That you misbrand yourself as well as me is your problem that you will have to overcome by yourself..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are still wrong.  It must be habitual with you, which explains much.
> 
> Show how I am not.  Be specific.
Click to expand...

Your silly argument trying to deny birth right citizenship in another thread via Heller.  The 2d Amendment, which you use as an example, was incorporated by SCOTUS using the 14th Amendent appropriated Heller.  The 14th protected itself by incorporating the case decision.

If you disagree, be specific.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JakeStarkey said:


> Your silly argument trying to deny birth right citizenship in another thread via Heller.



I made no such argument, ergo your opposition is based in hallucination.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly argument trying to deny birth right citizenship in another thread via Heller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such argument, ergo your opposition is based in hallucination.
Click to expand...

The entire second page.  Anchor baby law to be changed.

I am glad you have changed your tune.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

JakeStarkey said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly argument trying to deny birth right citizenship in another thread via Heller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such argument, ergo your opposition is based in hallucination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire second page.  Anchor baby law to be changed.
> 
> I am glad you have changed your tune.
Click to expand...


How interesting.  I have no posts on the second page.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Billy_Kinetta said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political advice from Democrats is always humorous.
> 
> BTW, I'm not a conservative either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> #9
Click to expand...


I'm getting a 2 Time Scrub Voter vibe....


----------



## JakeStarkey

Billy_Kinetta said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your silly argument trying to deny birth right citizenship in another thread via Heller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made no such argument, ergo your opposition is based in hallucination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The entire second page.  Anchor baby law to be changed.
> 
> I am glad you have changed your tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How interesting.  I have no posts on the second page.
Click to expand...

Anchor baby law to be changed.


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.


*To JakeStarkey: You failed to mention the best option. Do not vote for a president. *
QUOTE="Flanders, post: 13304652, member: 25144"]p.s. Tea Partiers are back to square one. Concentrate on electing conservatives to Congress so they are strong enough to shove the rigid rod of reality right up the rear end of the sewer rat’s replacement should he or she be a clone.[/QUOTE]


Iceweasel said:


> She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.


To Iceweasel: *Trump’s long list of negatives can be excused if he changes his tune. But this alone disputes Sarah’s switch: *

I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.​ 
 NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example:​
*XXXXX*​
Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it.

    Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.​ 
U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
*Here is another take on Palin that might give you second thoughts about defending her infidelity: *

This year, it appears we have Colin Powell II, the Palining.  In a country of overabundant sequels, this is one we could do without.  In this edition, instead of a pillar of the Republican Party endorsing perhaps the most radical-left major party nominee ever, we have a major figure of the Tea Party throwing support behind the candidate perhaps least concerned with the Constitution or limited government of any major GOP contender.​ 
January 20, 2016
            Sarah Palin goes full Colin Powell on the Tea Party
            By Joseph Ashby

Blog: Sarah Palin goes full Colin Powell on the Tea Party​


JakeStarkey said:


> I am a moderate Republican who now sees a strong possibility for a Kasich Rubio ticket at a brokered convention.


*To JakeStarkey: Yeah, right —— but only if moderate Republican means flaming liberal. You cannot have Hillary Clinton, or Bernie Sanders, so you are trying to plug Kasich and Rubio among USMB conservatives.*


IcebergSlim said:


> Who was the last POTUS to adequately reflect your values?


*To IcebergSlim: Thomas Jefferson*


----------



## JakeStarkey

Flanders you can define me as blue if you want.

The fact is that we in the moderate GOP will not let Cruz be the nominee, and we will do our best to co-opt Trump (he likes deals) if we cannot prevent his nomination.  That would be much easier than co-opting Cruz, because Trump's ideals are negotiable.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Flanders said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> *To JakeStarkey: You failed to mention the best option. Do not vote for a president. *
> QUOTE="Flanders, post: 13304652, member: 25144"]p.s. Tea Partiers are back to square one. Concentrate on electing conservatives to Congress so they are strong enough to shove the rigid rod of reality right up the rear end of the sewer rat’s replacement should he or she be a clone.
Click to expand...




Iceweasel said:


> She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.


To Iceweasel: *Trump’s long list of negatives can be excused if he changes his tune. But this alone disputes Sarah’s switch: *

I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.​ 
 NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example:​
*XXXXX*​
Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it.

    Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.​ 
U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
*Here is another take on Palin that might give you second thoughts about defending her infidelity: *

This year, it appears we have Colin Powell II, the Palining.  In a country of overabundant sequels, this is one we could do without.  In this edition, instead of a pillar of the Republican Party endorsing perhaps the most radical-left major party nominee ever, we have a major figure of the Tea Party throwing support behind the candidate perhaps least concerned with the Constitution or limited government of any major GOP contender.​ 
January 20, 2016
            Sarah Palin goes full Colin Powell on the Tea Party
            By Joseph Ashby

Blog: Sarah Palin goes full Colin Powell on the Tea Party​


JakeStarkey said:


> I am a moderate Republican who now sees a strong possibility for a Kasich Rubio ticket at a brokered convention.


*To JakeStarkey: Yeah, right —— but only if moderate Republican means flaming liberal. You cannot have Hillary Clinton, or Bernie Sanders, so you are trying to plug Kasich and Rubio among USMB conservatives.*


IcebergSlim said:


> Who was the last POTUS to adequately reflect your values?


*To IcebergSlim: Thomas Jefferson*[/QUOTE]


Another jewel in the Scrub Legacy........wiping out 200 years of US history...


----------



## Iceweasel

IcebergSlim said:


> To Iceweasel: *Trump’s long list of negatives can be excused if he changes his tune. But this alone disputes Sarah’s switch: *
> 
> I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.​
> NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example:​
> *XXXXX*​
> Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it.
> 
> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.​
> U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
> *Here is another take on Palin that might give you second thoughts about defending her infidelity: *
> 
> This year, it appears we have Colin Powell II, the Palining.  In a country of overabundant sequels, this is one we could do without.  In this edition, instead of a pillar of the Republican Party endorsing perhaps the most radical-left major party nominee ever, we have a major figure of the Tea Party throwing support behind the candidate perhaps least concerned with the Constitution or limited government of any major GOP contender.​


Op-ed hit pieces are good enough for you? LOL.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Flanders, you can define me as a communist if you wish.

We don't let the shitty philosophy of ideologues like you define the GOP.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Iceweasel said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Iceweasel: *Trump’s long list of negatives can be excused if he changes his tune. But this alone disputes Sarah’s switch: *
> 
> I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.​
> NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example:​
> *XXXXX*​
> Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it.
> 
> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.​
> U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
> *Here is another take on Palin that might give you second thoughts about defending her infidelity: *
> 
> This year, it appears we have Colin Powell II, the Palining.  In a country of overabundant sequels, this is one we could do without.  In this edition, instead of a pillar of the Republican Party endorsing perhaps the most radical-left major party nominee ever, we have a major figure of the Tea Party throwing support behind the candidate perhaps least concerned with the Constitution or limited government of any major GOP contender.​
> 
> 
> 
> Op-ed hit pieces are good enough for you? LOL.
Click to expand...


Uh....those are from the OP....

You've never been all that sharp, have you...


----------



## Iceweasel

IcebergSlim said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Iceweasel: *Trump’s long list of negatives can be excused if he changes his tune. But this alone disputes Sarah’s switch: *
> 
> I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.​
> NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example:​
> *XXXXX*​
> Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it.
> 
> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.​
> U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
> *Here is another take on Palin that might give you second thoughts about defending her infidelity: *
> 
> This year, it appears we have Colin Powell II, the Palining.  In a country of overabundant sequels, this is one we could do without.  In this edition, instead of a pillar of the Republican Party endorsing perhaps the most radical-left major party nominee ever, we have a major figure of the Tea Party throwing support behind the candidate perhaps least concerned with the Constitution or limited government of any major GOP contender.​
> 
> 
> 
> Op-ed hit pieces are good enough for you? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh....those are from the OP....
> 
> You've never been all that sharp, have you...
Click to expand...

Learn to quote, Einstein.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Iceweasel said:


> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IcebergSlim said:
> 
> 
> 
> To Iceweasel: *Trump’s long list of negatives can be excused if he changes his tune. But this alone disputes Sarah’s switch: *
> 
> I’m sensing an undercurrent that says some big name establishment Republicans are threatening to leave the party if Donald Trump gets the nomination. The threat is horseshit. Trump billing himself as a negotiator is fine if it ended at negotiating with foreign governments, but it also means bipartisan legislation which is exactly how Republicans and Democrats have been screwing Americans since the LBJ years. Democrats love bipartisan negotiations because they never once compromised  entre nous on their Socialist agenda.​
> NOTE: I do not know how it is in Trump’s business negotiations, but should he get the nomination he better understand that Democrats negotiate incrementally. Anything Democrats agree to moves their agenda forward one baby step at a time. Example:​
> *XXXXX*​
> Question: When did the negotiations take place for the Affordable Care Act? Answer: Democrats began negotiating after the pubic found out what was in it.
> 
> Establishment Republicans would leave the party a lot faster if Ted Cruz gets the nomination. They fear Cruz will negotiate the same way Democrats negotiate —— It’s our way or nothing. Bottom line: Karl Rove’s Republicans and Democrats can live with Trump, but they will not live with Ted Cruz.​
> U.S. Prime Grade Horse Manure​
> *Here is another take on Palin that might give you second thoughts about defending her infidelity: *
> 
> This year, it appears we have Colin Powell II, the Palining.  In a country of overabundant sequels, this is one we could do without.  In this edition, instead of a pillar of the Republican Party endorsing perhaps the most radical-left major party nominee ever, we have a major figure of the Tea Party throwing support behind the candidate perhaps least concerned with the Constitution or limited government of any major GOP contender.​
> 
> 
> 
> Op-ed hit pieces are good enough for you? LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh....those are from the OP....
> 
> You've never been all that sharp, have you...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Learn to quote, Einstein.
Click to expand...


These Android pads frequently go rogue......but the [/quote] thingy at the end was rather unambiguous.

You didn't pick up on the similarity to the opening post?


----------



## theliq

Iceweasel said:


> If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.


Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS


----------



## theliq

NYcarbineer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin has a history of disregarding actual political positions in her endorsements.
Click to expand...

Like most Political Whores


----------



## Iceweasel

theliq said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS
Click to expand...

You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.


----------



## theliq

Iceweasel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.
Click to expand...

But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.


----------



## Iceweasel

theliq said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.
Click to expand...

obama isn't a Republican but you're full of shit. Like I said, liberals think too highly of themselves, thanks for proving it.


----------



## theliq

Iceweasel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama isn't a Republican but you're full of shit. Like I said, liberals think too highly of themselves, thanks for proving it.
Click to expand...

Are you mental?????!!!!!!!!! I never said Mr Obama was a Republikan,you must be Myopic............If I'm full of shit,then you are a Sewer absorbing Republikan SHIT......MUNCH ON.LOL


----------



## Iceweasel

theliq said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you listened to her endorsement you would understand why she's on board with Trump. She hasn't left her conservative values but thinks he is the one that can get things done.
> 
> 
> 
> Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama isn't a Republican but you're full of shit. Like I said, liberals think too highly of themselves, thanks for proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you mental?????!!!!!!!!! I never said Mr Obama was a Republikan,you must be Myopic............If I'm full of shit,then you are a Sewer absorbing Republikan SHIT......MUNCH ON.LOL
Click to expand...

You rattled off your credentials for accurate fortune telling of the "Republikans" and used obama as evidence. Don't blame me for your slothful wit.


----------



## theliq

Iceweasel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like she thought she could ...Sorry history tell us that they are a PAIR OF LOONEYS
> 
> 
> 
> You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama isn't a Republican but you're full of shit. Like I said, liberals think too highly of themselves, thanks for proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you mental?????!!!!!!!!! I never said Mr Obama was a Republikan,you must be Myopic............If I'm full of shit,then you are a Sewer absorbing Republikan SHIT......MUNCH ON.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rattled off your credentials for accurate fortune telling of the "Republikans" and used obama as evidence. Don't blame me for your slothful wit.
Click to expand...

The trouble between you and I is.....I have a normally functioning Brain............Keep Munching Pal,it suits Bigtime


----------



## Iceweasel

theliq said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are in no position to speak for history. Liberals think too much of themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> obama isn't a Republican but you're full of shit. Like I said, liberals think too highly of themselves, thanks for proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you mental?????!!!!!!!!! I never said Mr Obama was a Republikan,you must be Myopic............If I'm full of shit,then you are a Sewer absorbing Republikan SHIT......MUNCH ON.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rattled off your credentials for accurate fortune telling of the "Republikans" and used obama as evidence. Don't blame me for your slothful wit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trouble between you and I is.....I have a normally functioning Brain............Keep Munching Pal,it suits Bigtime
Click to expand...

You spell like a little girl.


----------



## Flanders

Flanders said:


> That Sarah hopped in bed with Donald Trump is the unkindest cut of all.


*You are known by the company you keep. Sarah may not know it, but she is now keeping company with Mitch McConnell:*

_January 21, 2016
    Is Trump a McConnell-Rove Establishment Tool?
    By Daren Jonescu_

Articles: Is Trump a McConnell-Rove Establishment Tool?

*XXXXX*​
_January 21, 2016
    Trump Goes Full McConnell on Cruz
    By C. Edmund Wright_

Articles: Trump Goes Full McConnell on Cruz

*This is the Sarah I knew and loved:*

. . . Sarah Palin, who told Sean Hannity tonight that she thought Sen. Mitch McConnell‘s plan “makes no sense” and that now, more than ever, “we have to reload. We will not capitulate.”​ 
Palin argued that much of the debt problem was due to the direction that President Obama had taken the country, away from “a strong foundation of reward for work ethic and development of natural resources.” Now that the mess had been made, however, Palin argued that compromising too much on conservative principles would be dangerous. “We cannot default, but we cannot afford to retreat– we have to reload,” she told Hannity, then going after the McConnell plan. “That plan of McConnell’s makes no sense because it cedes power to Obama,” she argued. To Palin, giving President Obama more power is particularly dangerous because “we cannot trust him to further manipulate our economy.”​
Sarah Palin: McConnell Plan ‘Makes No Sense,’ Hands Obama Budget With ‘White Flag’
            by Frances Martel | 9:31 pm, July 13th, 2011

Sarah Palin:  McConnell Plan ‘Makes No Sense,’ Hands Obama Budget With ‘White Flag’​
*Incidentally, another establishment Republican loser chimes in for Trump:*

January 21, 2016
    Bob Dole warns against Cruz, says Trump would do better
    By Thomas Lifson

Blog: Bob Dole warns against Cruz, says Trump would do better​
*Let me remind you that Newt Gingrich called Dole a tax collector for the welfare state.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

McConnell and Ryan will bring Trump to the Dark Side.


----------



## Flanders

JakeStarkey said:


> We don't let the shitty philosophy of ideologues like you define the GOP.


*To JakeStarkey: Define WE!

I do not give a rat’s ass how the GOP is defined by lefties, or defined by establishment Republicans for that matter. I define it for myself, and for anybody who agrees with me. Here are a few items your favorite Republican defines for assholes: *




http://media.breitbart.com/media/2015/05/common-core-protest-AP-420x315.jpg
A former marketing executive for textbook publishing giant Pearson Education reveals the anti-American agenda behind Common Core and the Advanced Placement U.S. History framework in the third video of a series produced by Project Veritas and focused on the corporate cronyism behind the education reform known as Common Core.​
Exclusive: Former Pearson Exec Reveals Anti-American Agenda in Common Core
    by Dr. Susan Berry21 Jan 2016

Exclusive: Former Pearson Exec Reveals Anti-American Agenda in Common Core - Breitbart​
*Worse than Common Core and citizenship for illegal aliens, your choice for president wants to make policy based on his personal moral code. Americans vote for presidents not popes. Dictating everyone's  behavior is exactly how every dirty little moralist make decisions. The crime is that scum bags like Kasich require tax dollars to force everybody to do as they are told.  *

​


----------



## JakeStarkey

The far right does not define the GOP.

The far right is not the base of the GOP.

The far right will find that out.


----------



## Flanders

*Best one so far: *




http://www.realclearpolitics.com/ca..._luckovich_mike_luckovich_for_01212016_5_.jpg


----------



## theliq

Iceweasel said:


> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theliq said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm right of course..........I predicted way before he was endorsed as the Democratic Leader,that Barak Obama would be President....you should have heard the Lemmings on here abuse me....I was correct......Then I said he would shoo-in for a second term......O how the Lemmings wept.....I was correct yet again.......When I predicted that Palin had a snowballs chance in hell of becoming the Vice President,how the Lemmings howled...I was right again.....I can predict you Americans,well the Republikans,like you anyway.........Get a grip of yourself and get a life.
> 
> 
> 
> obama isn't a Republican but you're full of shit. Like I said, liberals think too highly of themselves, thanks for proving it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you mental?????!!!!!!!!! I never said Mr Obama was a Republikan,you must be Myopic............If I'm full of shit,then you are a Sewer absorbing Republikan SHIT......MUNCH ON.LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You rattled off your credentials for accurate fortune telling of the "Republikans" and used obama as evidence. Don't blame me for your slothful wit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The trouble between you and I is.....I have a normally functioning Brain............Keep Munching Pal,it suits Bigtime
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You spell like a little girl.
Click to expand...

Really!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flanders

*National Review trumps Sarah*





https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CZSc8ICWkAEjenP.jpg


----------



## ChrisL

NYcarbineer said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin has a history of disregarding actual political positions in her endorsements.
Click to expand...


All politicians flip flop!  She is no worse than any of them.


----------



## ChrisL

How can you point out such flaws in one, but be completely blind to them when it comes to your own?  Or is it just an act?  I cannot figure out if people are willfully ignorant or just completely ignorant.


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> The assessment recognizes reality.
> 
> Trump is not a conservative.
> 
> Palin has betrayed conservatism.
> 
> Cruz's path to the presidency  has been dealt probably a mortal blow.
> 
> American far right conservatism must either compromise with Trump, penalize Trump and Palin by backing a moderate candidate, or sitting out the election.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palin has a history of disregarding actual political positions in her endorsements.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All politicians flip flop!  She is no worse than any of them.
Click to expand...


So why bother to have elections?


----------



## NYcarbineer

ChrisL said:


> How can you point out such flaws in one, but be completely blind to them when it comes to your own?  Or is it just an act?  I cannot figure out if people are willfully ignorant or just completely ignorant.



Do you vote for the person you believe to be most honest, even if that person disagrees with you on almost every issue?


----------



## Flanders

*UPDATE*​


http://republicbuzz.com/wp-content/...uTube-screenshot-Alexis-Tomorrow-1024x439.jpg

*Click on the link for the video:*

Policy Expert: Obama’s Education Agenda Undermines American Values

Emmett McGroarty, a lawyer and senior fellow with the American Principles Project, is losing patience waiting for the Republican Congress to contest dangerous power grabs by the Obama administration in regards to education policies.

*XXXXX*​ 
   McGroarty says Obama has clearly seen the GOP retreat — cowering and scared — so he advances more of his progressive agenda, now focusing on federal mandates over school bathroom policies. Republicans are now “scurrying away like little squirrels running from a dog,” he decries.

*XXXXX*​ 
   The Obama administration’s chief motive is to advance a radical agenda, contrary to the will of the people, laws of nature or even biology, he says. This last week, surprisingly, 43 House Republicans appeared to endorse the contentious policy via a spending bill.

   . . . central planners never anticipated the new, growing parent opt-out movement. This movement challenges Common Core in each state and has a growing demand for student privacy, resulting from the inroads of technology companies and the federal and state government.

   Obama is advancing his agenda by executive actions as well as offensive laws passed by the Republican Congress. McGroarty joins many in believing Republicans are being played as they bow to the media narrative that demands they govern, and not obstruct, Obama’s agenda.

Policy Expert: Obama’s Education Agenda Undermines American Values
       Ginni Thomas
       11:11 PM 05/28/2016​


----------

